# Anyone From CMH...Currently or Planning to Go...Must Read



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

i have heard that students in cmh don't get much patient exposure in cmh during their housejob plus they don't take their own students for postgraduate training.anyone here currently at cmh plzz clarify these points..because me myself was keen for cmh as its the best private college in lahore but then i heard these things and am doubtful now. shalamar appears to be another option..


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Yaar, the thing why CMH doesn't take it's own students for Post Graduate training is because, it's an army run hospital and only Army Captains (Post-Cadets) can do post graduation there, because of security reasons. Civilians aren't generally allowed. About, the patient exposure, army Officers need protocol and they don't allow anyone to touch them, except their doctors. Some civilian patients do come for consultation, but because they are private, high fee paying patients, they aren't comfortable with students as well. The only little exposure that students get is with the JCO/ORs and their families, but they can be pretty rigid sometimes too.
_
It's a known fact that, army people world over can be pretty rigid. And, they are very concerned about the protocol that they get.
_
For you, I am posting this link, in which CMH clearly mentioned that, it's currently not offering FCPS (Post Graduate Training) to it's students and, even in future plans, they listed it as optional, because it's highly unlikely that, civilians will be allowed to train with Army Captains, because of security reasons. Here's the link, http://www.cmhlahore.edu.pk/futureplans.php. Students are only allowed for Internship i.e; House Job. CMH is although recognized by CPSP, but they only give Post Graduate Training Positions to Army Doctors/Officers, and not medical college students.

Shalamar however, is way ahead here. It has it's own College of Nursing (SNC), College of Allied Health Sciences (under SIHS) and offers wide range of Post Graduate training. (Courtesy: http://sihs.org.pk/), and Fauji Foundation Hospital, which is an attached hospital of Shalamar Medical & Dental College (http://www.fauji.org.pk/fauji/fauji-hospital-lahore), also is recognized for PGT. Both, Shalamar & Fauji Foundation Hospital treats poor patients for free, which why, students of Shalamar are more at advantage here because, patients don't whine. Fauji Foundation is also an army-run hospital, but it's a welfare hospital for the purpose of treating the poor patients, and it's senior doctors/consultants are retired army officers as well as civilian doctors. It's a mix here. So, with Shalamar, you get the army taste as well.


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

and the clinical exposure is what you get during your housejob,right..or during the course of 5 year studies also students get a chance to visit hospital and see patients.well never heard of that thing.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Clinical exposure starts during the course of 5 years (Year 3-5 actually). House Job is called the Internship year, it's the application of all the clinical learning you have had in your Clinical Years (Year 3-5)


----------

